# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Συμπλήρωμα μπάνιου!

## mitsman

Καλοκαιρι ερχεται και επομενως ζεστες,στη συνεχεια εχουμε την πτερορρια και μια απο τις πλεον αναγκαιες-απαραιτητες φροντιδες που πρεπει να παρεχουμε στα πουλακι μας, ειναι το μπανιο.
Θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε λιγο για τα συμπληρωματα που υπαρχουν και στο που και πως βοηθανε.
Μιλαμε για αλατα τα οποια διαλυονται στο νερο.
Αποριες μου:
Πως βοηθουν τα αλατα νερου στο μπανιο,στο καθαρισμα των φτερων και του δερματος,καθως και πως βοηθα στον καθαρισμο των ποδιων απο τα "λεπια"?
Μια ακομη απορια μου ειναι: τι γινεται με την καταναλωση του νερου απο τα πουλια απο την στιγμη που εχει καποιο συμπληρωμα μεσα?
Εχετε να προτεινετε καποια φυσικα συμπληρωματα για το μπανιο εκτος απο μηλοξυδο??

----------


## nicktzad

Ωραιο θεμα!!!!! για να ακουσουμε λοιπον....!!!!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

μπραβο, κι εγω τοσο καιρο ηθελα να ρωτησω! για πειτε!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Εγω παιδια εκτος απο μηλοξυδο που εβαζα, καποια στιγμη εβαζα και 2-3 σταγονες betadine μεσα δεν ξερω αν εκανα λαθος μου το ειχαι προτεινει ενας παλιος καναρινας λεγοντας οτι σκοτωνει τα εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα παρασιτα,παντος ψειρες δεν πιασανε αλλα το σταματησα γιατι φοβηθηκα μην τα δηλητηριασω,φετος τα βαζω σκετο νερακι και ειναι μια χαρα......περιμενω κι εγω να δω και αλες γνωμες απο μελη....

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ποσο μηλοξυδο βαζετε στην μπανιερα;

----------


## nikosman

betadine εξωτερικης χρησης το ειχε προτεινει πιο παλια και ο Δημητρης (jk21) σε καποιο πουλακι που ειχε μυκητες στα πουπουλα η κατι τετοιο....
εχω βαζω σχεδον παντα μηλοξυδο και καθε 6 μηνες betadine για τρεις μερες προληπτικα...

----------


## jk21

Πολυ αραιωμενο και με ελεγχομενο μπανακι για να μην πιει το πουλι ποσοτητα νερου και για ελαχιστο διαστημα .το ιωδιο εχει ορια στον οργανισμο .εγω επιλεγω την χρηση μηλοξυδου το οποιο εχει μεταλλικα αλατα και ιχνοστοιχεια .εχει παρομοια δραση πιο ηπια και εναντιον δερματικων μυκητιασεων .ομως επειδη το πουλι στο μπανακι πλενεται και στο προσωπο καλα ειναι να βαζουμε ελαχιστο πχ μισο κουταλι σε 300 ml ωστε να μην ερεθιστουν τα ματια του

----------


## mitsman

> Πολυ αραιωμενο και με ελεγχομενο μπανακι για να μην πιει το πουλι ποσοτητα νερου και για *ελαχιστο διαστημα* .το ιωδιο εχει ορια στον οργανισμο.


 Ποσο χρονο πρεπει να αφηνουμε το μπανιο μεσα στο κλουβι???Αν δουμεε οτι το πουλακι εκανε το μπανιο του,ειναι ορθο να βγαλουμε το μπανιο?η το αφηνουμε για να ξανακανει αν θελει!?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημητρη μισο κουταλακι εννοεις του γλυκου;

----------


## mitsman

Ναι,του γλυκου εννοει κωστα!!

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για betadine μιλαμε για απλο βουτηγμα και μετα αφαιρεση .αν μιλαμε για μηλοξυδο ,αλατα μπανιου ή σκετο νερο ,μετα απο ενα μισαωρο το μπανιο να αφαιρειται.ειδικα τα καλοκαιρια γινεται εστια κουνουπιων αν μεινει παραπανω .επισης αν τα πουλακια πιουν αφου εχουν κανει μπανιο ,μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα συντομο εχει και πληθος βακτηριων που μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το ORO-BATH της VERSE-LAGA
1 δοσομετρικό κουταλάκι(1gr) ανα 250ml χλιαρού νερού.Οδηγίες χρήσεις περιέχονται στη συσκευασία.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ο.Κ το μηλοξυδο θα το δοκιμασω συντομα.

----------


## mitsman

> αν μιλαμε για betadine μιλαμε για απλο βουτηγμα και μετα αφαιρεση .αν μιλαμε για μηλοξυδο ,αλατα μπανιου ή σκετο νερο ,μετα απο ενα μισαωρο το μπανιο να αφαιρειται.ειδικα τα καλοκαιρια γινεται εστια κουνουπιων αν μεινει παραπανω .επισης αν τα πουλακια πιουν αφου εχουν κανει μπανιο ,μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα συντομο εχει και πληθος βακτηριων που μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνα


Πολυ ενδιαφερον γιατι εγω το εβαζα το πρωι και το αφαιρουσα το μεσημερι!!!οταν μιλαμε για betadine για ποιο σκευασμα μιλαμε και σε ποιες δοσολογιες??καθε ποτε μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιουμε??καθημερινα ολο το καλοκαιρι??




> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το ORO-BATH της VERSE-LAGA
> 1 δοσομετρικό κουταλάκι(1gr) ανα 250ml χλιαρού νερού.Οδηγίες χρήσεις περιέχονται στη συσκευασία


 Κωσταντινε αναφερει χρονο που το αφηνουμε στο κλουβι???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Διάβασα μόλις τις οδηγίες και λέει ότι να απομακρύνεται μετά από κάποιες ώρες.Αφού τα πουλιά όταν τούς βάζουμε μπανάκι, συνήθως  κάνουν αμέσως μπάνιο. Οπότε περιμένεις κάνει το μπάνιο και το παίρνεις.Δεν αφήνουμε όλη την ημέρα το μπανάκι στο κλουβί.Και ο δικός μου κάνει το μπάνιο του και μετά το αφαιρώ από το πισινάκι που έχει.

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Ευτυχως που ρωτησα γιατι εγω το αφηνα μεχρι το μεσημερι για να δροσιζονται οσο θελουν!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Ευτυχως που ρωτησα γιατι εγω το αφηνα μεχρι το μεσημερι για να δροσιζονται οσο θελουν!!!


Μα το νερό βρομίζει και τώρα με τη ζέστη..... και μετά πάνε και πίνουν τα χαζά.

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!Αλλα δεν ηξερα!!!!για αυτο ρωτησα!!και ευτυχως που υπαρχετε εσεις να μας δινετε απλοχερα γνωσεις και εμπειρια πολλων χρονων!!

----------


## jk21

το betadine ειναι μονο αν υπαρχει καποιο δερματικο προβλημα.το solution ειναι για εξωτερικη χρηση .αν το πουλι δεν ειναι ελεγχομενο και μπορει να πιει ,υπαρχει για στοματικη χρηση  αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι τωρα .οπως και να εχει το πουλι μπαινει ελεγχομενα απο εμας στο μπανιο για δευτερολεπτα και αφηνεται στο κλουβι αμεσως γιατι αλλιως θα στρεσσαριστει   .δεν υπαρχει λογος για χρηση κατι τοσο δραστικου για αλλη χρηση οταν υπαρχουν τοσες εναλλακτικες.ειναι αντισηπιτκο.τα αλατα δινουν λαμψη στο φτερωμα και χαλαρωνουν το πουλι .παρομοια και το μηλοξυδο αλλα αυτο εχει και ηπια αντιβακτηριακη και αντιμυκητιασιακη δραση

----------


## mitsman

Το νερο απο μονο του δεν εχει αλατα και ιχνοστοιχεια??γιατι βαζουμε επιπλεον!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι η ιδια ποσοτητα .στο νερο και ειδικα απο πηγες μη μεταλλικου νερου οι ποσοτητες ειναι πολυ μικρες.αλατα μπανιου μπορει καποιος να φτιαξει κιολας (δεν εχω προχειρες τις αναλογιες αλλα καπου τις ειχα δει παλιοτερα ) με αναμιξη νερου (μεταλλικου καλυτερα) ,μαγειρικης σοδας , αλατιου και καποιου αιθεριου ελαιου .επειδη δρουν θετικα και σε προβληματα του αναπνευστικου  ενα αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης ή ευκαλυπτου σε πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες θα ειχε ακομη πιο θετικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ακουγεται πολυ καλο και σημαντικο και αν καποια στιγμη πεσει στα χερια σου μας το ανεβαζεις και κανουμε και αμεση δοκιμη!!!

----------


## douke-soula

οταν λετε αλατα εννοειτε αυτα που χρησιμοποιουμε και μεις για μπανιο ; αν ναι σε τι αναλογια ;

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχουν ειδικα σκευασματα οπως αυτο που χρησιμοποιει κωσταντινος που περιεχει αλατα και ιχνοστοιχεια και ειναι στις καταλληλες αναλογιες για πουλια!!
Καποια στιγμη θα μας δωσει ο Δημητρης το ματζουνι του να δοκιμασουμε!!!

----------


## jk21

τα αλατα μπανιου για ανθρωπους τις περισσοτερες φορες εχουν προσθετα (κυριως χρωμα αλλα και αρωματα) που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι ειναι ανεκτα απο το δερμα των πουλιων.αυτα που ειναι χωρις χρωμα και ουδετερα και με εξασφαλισμενο απο τη συσκευασια οτι δεν εχου καποιο προσθετο μπορει να κανουν .αλλα αν καποιος θελει να βαλει αλατα και δεν του αρκει το μηλοξυδο καλα ειναι να παρει ενα ετοιμο για πουλια σκευασμα σαν προταση απο μενα.δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω οτι ολοι θα κατσουν να το δου το θεμα πληρως αλλα μονο επιφανειακα και να μην υπαρχουν συνεπειες για την υγεια των πουλιων . η επιφανειακη αντιμετωπιση των θεματων ειναι συνηθισμενο φαινομενο στη φυλη μας .....  

οταν δοκιμασετε τα μαντζουνια με αυγοψωμα και βοτανια το συζηταμε και για αλατα ....

----------


## koukoulis

> το betadine ειναι μονο αν υπαρχει καποιο δερματικο προβλημα.το solution ειναι για εξωτερικη χρηση .αν το πουλι δεν ειναι ελεγχομενο και μπορει να πιει ,υπαρχει για στοματικη χρηση αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι τωρα .οπως και να εχει το πουλι μπαινει ελεγχομενα απο εμας στο μπανιο για δευτερολεπτα και αφηνεται στο κλουβι αμεσως γιατι αλλιως θα στρεσσαριστει .δεν υπαρχει λογος για χρηση κατι τοσο δραστικου για αλλη χρηση οταν υπαρχουν τοσες εναλλακτικες.ειναι αντισηπιτκο.τα αλατα δινουν λαμψη στο φτερωμα και χαλαρωνουν το πουλι .παρομοια και το μηλοξυδο αλλα αυτο εχει και ηπια αντιβακτηριακη και αντιμυκητιασιακη δραση


 Το bedadine για στοματική χρήση ονομάζεται gargle, αλλά είναι αρκετά δραστικό. Σκεφτείτε ότι απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου η χρήση του σε αυτούς που έχουν θυρεοειδή γιατί απλά καταστρέφει τα κύτταρα αυτού του αδένα, οπότε αν έχεις ήδη την πάθηση η κατάστασή σου δυσχαιρένει. Οπότε θα σας έλεγα αν δοθεί, αυτό να γίνει με ιδιαίτερη περίσκεψη

----------


## Avdiritis

> το νερο απο μονο του δεν εχει αλατα και ιχνοστοιχεια??γιατι βαζουμε επιπλεον!!!


δημήτρη τη απόλυτη και πλήρως εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση για αυτό που λες μόνο απο γυναίκα που έχει πάει σε  spa μπορούμε να την πάρουμε  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 
βέβαια υπάρχουν και  μερικοί άντρες που πηγαίνουν αλλά....

----------


## mitsman

> οταν δοκιμασετε τα μαντζουνια με αυγοψωμα και βοτανια το συζηταμε και για αλατα ....


 Εγω τα εχω δοκιμασει και ειδικα το πρωτο!!!οσο για τα βοτανα εχω παραθεσει αρκετα ατομα εδω...
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/category/%CF%...3%CE%B7%CF%83/
Και εδω http://jk21.yooblog.gr/category/%CF%...6%CE%B7%CF%83/
Οποτε περιμενω ματζουνι με αλατα και αιθερια ελαια...

----------


## jk21

> Το bedadine για στοματική χρήση ονομάζεται gargle, αλλά είναι αρκετά δραστικό. Σκεφτείτε ότι απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου η χρήση του σε αυτούς που έχουν θυρεοειδή γιατί απλά καταστρέφει τα κύτταρα αυτού του αδένα, οπότε αν έχεις ήδη την πάθηση η κατάστασή σου δυσχαιρένει. Οπότε θα σας έλεγα αν δοθεί, αυτό να γίνει με ιδιαίτερη περίσκεψη


το ιδιο και ισχυροτερο λογω της πυκνοτητας ιωδιου και οχι μονο ειναι και το solution για αυτο ειπα οτι ειναι μονο για να βαζουμε εμεις το πουλακι μεσα σε αραιοτατο διαλυμα του χωρις να εχει τη δυνατοτητα να πιει (να καταποθει  ) γιατι το ιωδιο επηρεαζει το θυρεοειδη.




ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  αν ποτε κανω κατι εγω και το δοκιμασω οπως εγω ξερω ωστε να ειναι ακινδυνο μετα ισως με πμ ή αμεσα τα πουμε .αλλο βοτανια και αλλο χημεια

----------


## mitsman

Καλοκαιρινους μηνες και κατα την περιοδο της πτεροριας ειναι καθημερινη η αναγκη του μπανιου??η 4 φορες την εβδομαδα για παραδειγμα ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## jk21

και η αναγκη μεγαλη και η ορεξη τους τρελη ! οχι για καθε μερα ...στις ζεστες μερες και δυο φορες .στον καυσωνα πολλες !

----------


## mitsman

Σωστο...μπορουμε να το βαζουμε δυο τρεις φορες την ημερα το μπανιο να μην ζεσταινονται και οταν ειναι η πτερορια να ανακουφιζονται!!!
Σωστα δεν καταλαβα???

----------


## jimmysk

Εγώ παιδιά βάζω βάμμα ιωδίου 3 σταγόνες σε 1 ½ λίτρο αν δεν έχω άλατα η μηλοξυδο.
  Το βάμμα απολυμαίνει το νερό και βοηθαει στο να μην δημιουργηθούν βακτήρια…

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη βοηθαει καπου το πουλακι το Βαμμα ιωδιου??η απλα απολυμαινει το νερο και δεν δημιουργουνται τα βακτηρια???

----------


## jimmysk

Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο φίλε

----------


## jk21

αν απο το διαλυμα με ιωδιο εξασφαλιζεται οτι δεν θα πιει το πουλι ,και ειδικα αν δεν ειναι πολυ πυκνο ,και το νερο απολυμαινει και δερματικα προβληματα ( πχ μυκητιασεις  ) βοηθα να αντιμετωπιστουν .αν ομως το πουλι πινει απο αυτο το διαλυμα μονο ενας γιατρος ξερει σιγουρα την ακριβη δοσολογια διαλυσης για να μην υπαρξουν προβληματα απο την ληψη του .μια διαλυση σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα νερου πχ κανει το διαλυμα ισως ακινδυνο αλλα συγχρονως και μη δραστικο .... το ιωδιο χρειαζεται στα πουλια (το παιρνει απο τα τριμμενα οστρακα αλλα και το σουπιοκοκκαλο νομιζω ) αλλα οχι σε σημαντικες δοσεις γιατι μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο θυρεοειδη ή και να σκοτωσει αμεσα πουλι που εχει ηδη προβλημα .αυτο εχω καταλαβει απο οσα διαβαζω.δεν ειναι κατι επισημο 

εγω παντως θα αντιπροτεινα μη αλκοολουχα διαλυματα προπολης σαν εναλλακτικη λυση

----------


## mitsman

Καποια απο αυτα τα μη αλκοολουχα διαλυματα προπολης ποια ειναι???

----------


## jk21

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD

<< μη αλκοολούχο διάλυμα πρόπολης σε γλυκερίνη (γλυκερόλη )




για εσωτερική χρήση (προσοχή την βρώσιμη !! ) .Για να το παρασκευάσουμε  ακολουθούμε την πιο πάνω διαδικασία ,μόνο που χρησιμοποιούμε 4 μέρη ( σε  όγκο )γλυκερίνης ,1 νερού και  1 σκόνης  πρόπολης 
(την παγώνουμε στην κατάψυξη και μετά την κονιρτοποιούμε εύκολα! ) .Μετά  απο ανάδευση κάθε μέρα για μία εβδομάδα ,αφήνουμε την τελευταία να  κατακαθήσει το στερεό υπόλοιμα και στραγγίζουμε   >> 


για μη αλκοολουχο διαλυμα προπολης για δερματικη χρηση  (θα το προτεινα για κατευθειαν χρηση σε καποιο δερματικο προβλημα και οχι σαν μπανιο) μπορουμε να κανουμε χρηση και της ευκολα προσβασιμης (εχουν ολα τα φαρμακεια ) γλυκερινης για δερματικη χρηση .προπολη βρισκεις σε μελισσοκομους και μελισσοκομικους συναιατερισμους  .εγω εχω βρει και σε εταιρια με πρωτες υλες και εργαλεια για μελισσοκομους .θα ηταν πολυ ευεργετικο σε ενα τετοιο διαλυμα αν εκχυλιζαμε καλεντουλα (βοτανο με καταπραυντικη δραση στο δερμα )  και tee tree oil 



σε ενα σκευασμα gel προπολης για τετοια χρηση (αλλα ανθρωπινο ,αν και ξενη δεν δινω σελιδα γιατι ειναι εμπορικη  ) αναγραφεται στο promotion του <<  Light textured, easily absorbed, non-sticky, water-based gel.

Propolis wax is created by bees to protect the hive. Rich in minerals,  vitamins and bio-flavanoids. Possesses anti-bacterial and moisturising  properties. Helps to calm sensitive skin.May be especially helpful on chapped skin.
*Directions for use:* Apply sparingly to blemished, sensitive or  chapped skin. Re-apply as often as required. For longer term benefits  from Propolis Gel, apply daily, morning and night.

----------


## mitsman

Ναι ναι...το εχω διαβασει!!!Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## jimmysk

To βάμμα ιωδίου το χρησιμοποιώ πολλά χρόνια (3 σταγόνες στο 1 ½ λίτρο όχι σε καθημερινή βάση) δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα και τα πουλιά τα βλέπω πάντα πίνουν από το νερό πριν βουτήξουν.
  Μην σας πάρω και στο λαιμό μου αλλά εγώ θα συνεχίσω να το  χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## jk21

δημητρη (jimmysk) η δοση που λες  και με την συχνοτητα χρησης να ειναι αραιη και με τα πουλια να πινουν ελαχιστο αν δεν τα αφηνουμε το μπανιο πολυ ωρα ,πιστευω και γω οτι μαλλον ειναι οκ αφου και συ δεν ειχες προβληματα .απλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να δημιουργησει μακροπροθεσμα για να το πω υπευθυνα

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα παιδιά... 

Σκέφτομαι να πάω το απόγευμα να αγοράσω μηλόξιδο απο μαγαζί με βιολογικά προϊόντα. Σίγουρα κάπου θα έχει γραφτεί, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Ηθελα να ρωτήσω, πόση ποσότητα μηλόξιδου βάζω για παράδειγμα σε 250ml νερού ?  Δεν το έχω μετρήσει, αλλά περίπου τόσο πρέπει να χωρά η μπανιέρα..

----------


## mitsman

Για το μπανιο μιλας παντα Στελιο, ετσι? Μια κοφτη κουταλια του γλυκου ειναι ενταξει... γιατι η οξυτητα του μηλοξυδου μπορει να τσουξει τα ματακια τους!!!

Το ειπε και ο δασκαλος:



> εγω επιλεγω την χρηση μηλοξυδου το οποιο εχει  μεταλλικα αλατα και ιχνοστοιχεια .εχει παρομοια δραση πιο ηπια και  εναντιον δερματικων μυκητιασεων .ομως επειδη το πουλι στο μπανακι  πλενεται και στο προσωπο καλα ειναι να βαζουμε ελαχιστο πχ μισο κουταλι  σε 300 ml ωστε να μην ερεθιστουν τα ματια του

----------


## ninos

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη... Δεν είχα δει το μήνυμα του Δημήτρη που έχεις παραθέσει....

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτο ειμαι εγω εδω... για να λεω σε ολους αυτα που μου λεει ο Δημητρης και να κανω και καλα οτι ξερω και εγω...
χα χα χα χαχ αχα 

Το ιδιο θα κανεις και εσυ σε λιγο καιρο και θα βοηθας αλλα παιδια!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα παιδιά εγώ μόνιμα χρησιμοποιώ μυλόξυδο σε μια αναλογία μια κουταλιά περίπου της σούπας στο 1 λίτρο . Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα . Κάποια στιγμή έτσι σε κρίση υπερπροστασίας πήγα να πάρω  ΟΡΟΜΠΑΘ αλλά δεν το έκανα τελικά σκεπτόμενος γιατί να αρχίσω φάμπρικα ενώ κάνω την δουλειά μου.Τέλος πάντων αυτό με το ξυδάκι  κάνω από τότε που σκέφτηκα ότι η συχωρεμένη η μανούλα μου, μας έβαζε μετά το μπάνιο για προστασία από τις ψείρες ,πάντα δούλευε σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της.Τέλος κάποτε ,δεν θυμάμαι που , άκουσα ?,διάβασα ? ότι καλό κάνει και να ρίχνει κανείς στο μπάνιο λίγο ΛΙΣΤΕΡΙΝ για τα δόντια σαν απολυμαντικό και προστασία από τα ακάρεα.

----------


## mitsman

> ότι καλό κάνει και να ρίχνει κανείς στο μπάνιο λίγο ΛΙΣΤΕΡΙΝ για τα δόντια σαν απολυμαντικό και προστασία από τα ακάρεα.


 Γιαννη το λιστεριν εχει μεσα αλκοολ και γενικα ειναι πολυ δυνατο και μας καιει εμας, που δεν το πινουμε...
φανταζεσαι να το πιουν τα πουλια η να παει στα ματια τους??? δεν θελω να το φανταστω καν!!!!
Και το αλκοολ απαγορευεται στα πουλακια μας!!! εχουν και δρομο μπροστα τους!χαχαχα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε ούτε εγώ το τόλμησα ποτέ !!! Απλά το ανέφερα ως άκουσμα.Φαντάζεσαι να κάνουν τα κανάρια τούμπες ...Ας το μην βάζουμε σε κανένα ιδέες .χαχαχα.

----------


## jk21

το listerine εχει αιθερια ελαια μενθολης ,θυμολης και ευκαλυπτολης  αλλα και αιθανολη (σε ποσοστο λιγο πανω απο 20 % νομιζω )  .λιγες σταγονες σε ολοκληρη μπανιερα δεν νομιζω να δημιουργουν προβλημα απο πλευρας αλκοολ .και  το ξυδι νομιζω ειναι αλκοολη ζυμωμενη .υπαρχει βεβαια μια φημη για το προιον που δεν ξερω βεβαια αν στεκει
http://www.dental-blog.gr/arthra/77-listerine.html

----------


## gianniskilkis

κ.Δημήτρη απ΄ ότι λέει το άρθρο μάλλον κάνει κάποια δουλειά ,εσύ όμως που ασχολείσαι τόσο πολύ με τα παραδοσιακά ή ιδιωτικά παρασκευάσματα το είχες ακούσει ποτέ ως χρήση για το μπάνιο τους ? Έτσι επειδή λόγω ηλικίας έρχεται το αλτσχάιμερ και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ποιος μου το είπε ή που το διάβασα , βέβαια εάν δεν χαλάω το άρθρο του νέου μας Διαχειριστή.

----------


## mitsman

Το εχω διαβασει και εγω απο καποιον παρα πολυ εμπειρο, που σιγουρα ξερει απειρα πραγματα περισσοτερα απο εμενα.............
αλλα εγω φοβαμαι Γιαννη!!!
παρολο που τον εμπιστευομαι παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## jk21

απο εκει που  << εδειξε >> ο δημητρης το ξερω και εγω .δεν το εχω κανει χρηση αλλα ξερω οτι αν αυτος που το εχει προτεινει δεν το ειχε κανει (χρηση ) ωστε να ειναι σιγουρος για το τι προτεινει ,δεν θα το προτεινε

εχω διαβασει αλλου και για διαλυση μικρης ποσοτητας χλωρεδιξινης  για απολυμανση απο μυκητες δερματος αν θυμαμαι σε πτηνα ,που ειναι επισης ουσια απολυμανσης της στοματικης κοιλοτητας αλλα θα δωσω λινκ καποια αλλη στιγμη.ουτε εκεινη πρεπει να καταποθει

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη Μ.. συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση στο θέμα σου αλλά το είχα ανάγκη σαν test drive στον εαυτό μου (μνήμη μου ).Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη jk21 για την βοήθειά σου.

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες Γιαννη???
ισα ισα που το εσπρωξες και ειπαμε και κατι παραπανω...........
ΘΕΛΩ να ακουω τετοιες προτασεις να συζηταμε και να βλεπουμε τι γινεται τι δεν γινεται  για να μαθαινουμε!!!!
Οποτε αν μπορεις χαλασε το κι αλλο το θεμα ετσι....
χα χα χα
για αυτο το εχουμε ανοιξει!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Να πω και εγω κατι πανω σε αυτα;
Επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο ειναι οτι βαζοντας τον βασιλικο για λιγη ωρα στο νερο (βλ.ευχελαια και αγιασμους) απολυμενεται αποκτα τις οποιες ιδιοτητες του βασιλικου και ενα συν επιπλεον του δινει ενα διακριτικο και ευχαριστο αρωμα,το νερο αυτο δε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και μετα (καταποση απο ανθρωπους) χωρις να υπαρχει οποιοδηποτε προβλημα λετε να το επιχειρησω-ουμε;

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια ιδεα.... να το συζητησουμε λιγο!!
Ο βασιλικος δεν μπορει να εχει πανω τοξικες ουσιες απο καυσαερια και αλλα??
αν τον ξεπλυνουμε πρωτα καλα με νερο και μετα τον βαλουμε στο νερο του μπανιου δεν θα εχει χασει αυτες του τις ιδιοτητες του??
αν δεν τον ξεπλυνουμε.. δεν κινδυνευουν τα πουλακια???

Παντως πολυ μ'αρεσε η σκεψη σου Στελιο!

----------


## lee

η χρηση ΕΜ τοσο για το μπανιο οσο και για το ποσιμο νερο αποτελει μια πολυ καλη λυση στην εκτροφη  μου χρησιμοποιω μονο αυτο εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος 
εδω η μελετη για τους ΕΜ
***********************
και εδω πιο αναλυτικα για τα πτηνα συντροφιας
http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=106.0

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστουμε lee για την συμβουλη σου.. το πρωτο λινκ οδηγουσε σε καταστημα και ετσι επρεπε δυστυχως να το αφαιρεσω παρολο το χρησιμο υλικο!!!
Αν ειχες καποιο αλλο λινκ....

----------


## warlock

> Να πω και εγω κατι πανω σε αυτα;
> Επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο ειναι οτι βαζοντας τον βασιλικο για λιγη ωρα στο νερο (βλ.ευχελαια και αγιασμους) απολυμενεται αποκτα τις οποιες ιδιοτητες του βασιλικου και ενα συν επιπλεον του δινει ενα διακριτικο και ευχαριστο αρωμα,το νερο αυτο δε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και μετα (καταποση απο ανθρωπους) χωρις να υπαρχει οποιοδηποτε προβλημα λετε να το επιχειρησω-ουμε;


Έχω ακούσει ότι το χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιά και στις ντομάτες .Έβαζαν και κάτι άλλο μέσα στο νερό (δεν θυμάμαι ...) και λόγω των ιδιοτητων του βασιλικού δεν έπιαναν μελιγκρα κλπ .Φυσικό απολυμαντικό δλδ .Καλή ιδέα μου ακούγεται πάντως .Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω αν η συχνή χρήση του μπορεί να πρικαλέσει κανέναν δερματικό ερεθισμό ...

----------


## Steliosan

> Ωραια ιδεα.... να το συζητησουμε λιγο!!
> Ο βασιλικος δεν μπορει να εχει πανω τοξικες ουσιες απο καυσαερια και αλλα??
> αν τον ξεπλυνουμε πρωτα καλα με νερο και μετα τον βαλουμε στο νερο του μπανιου δεν θα εχει χασει αυτες του τις ιδιοτητες του??
> αν δεν τον ξεπλυνουμε.. δεν κινδυνευουν τα πουλακια???
> 
> Παντως πολυ μ'αρεσε η σκεψη σου Στελιο!


Καλο θα ηταν φυσικα να τον ξεπλεναμε και με ξυδι εκτος του νερου αλλα πιστευω οτι εαν δεν βρασει το βοτανο δεν νομιζω να χασει τις ιδιοτητες του,αλλα και να βρασει (εννοω σε χλιαρο νερο) δεν καταστρεφονται οι ιδιοτητες του ειδαλως γιατι να το πιναμε και σε ροφημα;
 Δημητρη τι λες και εσυ;




> Έχω ακούσει ότι το χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιά και στις ντομάτες .Έβαζαν και  κάτι άλλο μέσα στο νερό (δεν θυμάμαι ...) και λόγω των ιδιοτητων του  βασιλικού δεν έπιαναν μελιγκρα κλπ .Φυσικό απολυμαντικό δλδ .Καλή ιδέα  μου ακούγεται πάντως .Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω αν η συχνή χρήση του μπορεί να  πρικαλέσει κανέναν δερματικό ερεθισμό ...


Η αληθεια φιλε warlock ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω αν υπαρχει τοξικοτητα τετοια που να επηρεαζει δερματικα η συχνη χρηση τα καναρινια,αλλα θα το ψαξω και θα σας πω.

----------


## jk21

Ο βασιλικος εχει αντισηπτικες ιδιοτητες 

http://soni2006.hubpages.com/hub/med...-of-basil-herb
http://www.phyto.gr/tag/%CF%80%CF%85...%84%CF%8C.html
οπως και αλλα βοτανα αλλα δεν θεωρω οτι μονο αυτες αρκουν για να μενει ο Αγιασμος για ενα χρονο αναλοιωτος .πιστευω οτι μια ποσοτητα νερου στην οποια θα εβαπτιστει βασιλικος για καποια λεπτα ,αν δεν εκτεθει στο ηλιο ωστε να αναπτυξει υψηλη θερμοκρασια ,σιγουρα θα αλλοιωθει σε περισσοτερες ημερες απο ενα απλο νερο .αλλα ο Αγιασμος ειναι κατι περα απο λογικη εξηγηση ,τουλαχιστον για μενα αλλα δεν θελω να επεκταθω για να μην βγουμε εκτος κανονων .εγω παντως επιλεγω και τον δινω τακτικα αρχες καλοκαιριου αυτουσιο να τον τσιμπολογανε και τον τιμουν δεοντως .... τωρα το εχω <<ριξει >> στην γλυστριδα ... 

τους ΕΜ (ενεργους μικροοργανισμους ) δεν τους εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα απο οσα εχω διαβασει τοσο σε ντοποιους διαδικτυακους χωρους αλλα και του εξωτερικου ,ειναι ενα ισχυρο συμπλεγμα προβιοτικων και οχι μονο .οποιοδηποτε σκευασμα που λεει οτι τους περιεχει αν αποδεδειγμενα τους περιεχει σε ζωντανη καλλιεργεια ,θεωρω οτι θα ειχε σημαντικα αποτελεσματα στην απολυμανση αλλα και ενισχυση του νερου .η μη χρηση τους απο μενα μεχρι στιγμης οφειλεται οτι ειτε σαν εναλλακτικη πηγη προβιοτικων ουσιων εχω με επαρκεια το επισης σημαντικοτατο κεφιρ ,ενω η τακτικη χρηση σκευασματος με εκχυλισμα απο βοτανα που εχω και ο συχνος καθαρισμος ποτιστρων και αλλαγης φρεσκου νερου,δεν μου εχουν δημιουργησει προβληματα

----------


## Steliosan

Η χρήση του       είναι εσωτερική και εξωτερική.       
*Εσωτερική*:       
το ρόφημα καταπραΰνει τους σπασμούς της       κοιλιάς, τη νεύρωση στομάχου, τις       ημικρανίες και βοηθά στη μνήμη. Τα φύλλα       του φυτού βοηθούν στη δυσκοιλιότητα       όταν φαγωθούν τρυφερά.


*Εξωτερική*: 
Γνωστό αντισηπτικό. Το       βάφτισμα των φύλλων μέσα στο νερό για       αρκετή ώρα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μη       μουχλιάζει το νερό αυτό. 

*Τρόπος παρασκευής ροφήματος      * 
      αφέψημα: βράζουμε κλαδάκια και φύλλα       βασιλικού και πίνουμε το αφέψημα χλιαρό.   


http://www.valentine.gr/ocymum_gr.php

----------


## plakos

Διαβασα προσεκτικα κ τις 7 σελιδες για το θεμα μπανιου κ απ οσο μπορω να καταλαβω το μυλοξυδο ειναι το πιο βασικο συστατικο για το μπανιο των πτηνων αλλα το ποιο διαδεδομενο εδω μεσα. Τωρα ο καθενας μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει οτιδηποτε για να πετυχει τον εκαστοτε σκοπο του. Προσωπικα θα μπω στην διαδικασια να χρησιμοποιησω το μυλοξυδο σε πρωτη φαση μιας κ εχω μονο δυο πουλια. Αν αργοτερα αποκτησω κ αλλα σιγουρα θα μπω στην διαδικασια να πειραματιστω (παντα σε χαμηλα επιπεδα) κ με αλλες μεθοδους. 

Κατι ομως που δεν προσεξα. Που θα βρω το μυλοξυδο κ ποσο κοστιζει στο περιπου; Ποια η δοσολογια του ανα ml;

----------


## kirkal

μηλόξυδο στα supermarket εκεί που είναι τα κοινά ξύδια....αν βρεις και βιολογικό ακόμη καλύτερα..δεν κοστίζει περισσότερο από 1.5-2.5 ευρω.

----------


## plakos

Απο ποσοτητα ανα λιτρο αν γνωριζει κανεις.

----------


## lagreco69

> Ποια η δοσολογια του ανα ml;


Ειναι ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα 100ml.

----------


## plakos

Ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ μολις λυθηκε το προβλημα του μπανιου. Σε πρωτη φαση ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά,

Έχω ένα γείτονα με περιστέρια και μου δάνεισε λίγη ποσότητα άλατος για το μπάνιο. Παραθέτω εικόνα πιο κάτω.
Είναι για περιστέρια όμως μου είπε ότι το βάζει και στο καναρίνι που έχει.
Μου είπε να βάλω σα ποσότητα μια μυτούλα του μαχαιριού στη μπανιέρα.
Είπα να ρωτήσω πρώτα εδώ μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος περί αυτού του σκευάσματος, πριν το πετάξω  :Evilgrin0030:  γκουχου γκουχου...

έ

----------


## jk21

γιατι να το πεταξεις; αλατα μπανιου ειναι .δεν εχει σημασια αν γραφει για περιστερια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα , να το χρησιμοποιήσεις απλά άκου λέει να το πετάξεις !!! απλά πιστεύω να βάλεις λιγότερη αναλογία . Δεν το λέω με σιγουριά απλά τα περιστέρια έχουν περισσότερη απολέπιση στο σώμα και στα φτερά . Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η δοσολογία θα είναι ανάλογα προσαρμοσμένη και ίσως είναι υπερβολική για τα καναρίνια.

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια συγνωμη γι' αυτη τη χαζη ερωτηση, αλλα αυτα τα σκευασματα τα περνετε σε πετ-σοπ? Ή μπορει να εχει και το φαρμακειο οπως εχει προιοντα για σκυλους και γατες?

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδια συγνωμη γι' αυτη τη χαζη ερωτηση, αλλα αυτα τα σκευασματα τα περνετε σε πετ-σοπ? Ή μπορει να εχει και το φαρμακειο οπως εχει προιοντα για σκυλους και γατες?


*Φιλε Κώστα η απάντηση θα δωθει με π.μ.!! Δε μπορεί να απαντηθεί στο θέμα!! ειναι απ τους κανονες στο φόρουμ!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

Σε ποιο σκευασμα αναφερεσαι Κωστα???

----------


## vag21

σημερα πηρα για το μπανακι τον πουλιων το εξης σκευασμα tafarm bainine solution.

ενδειξεις
για την υγιεινη απολυμανση και διατηρηση σε καλη κατασταση του πτερωματος,του ραμφους,των νυχιων και των λεπιων των ποδιων.
τονωνει καθαριζειμαλακωνει και προσδιδει φυσικη λαμψη στο πτερωμα.

συνθεση
αιθερια ελαια απο περγαμοντο και θυμαρι, ενδεκαλυνικηπολυγλυκολη, αδρανη συστατικα.

χρηση
5-8 σταγονες σε 100-200 μλ νερου.

οποτε μια μηλοξιδο και μια αυτο.

----------


## BlKY

καλημερα 
Διαβασα πως το αιθεριο ελαιο λεβαντας απομακρυνει κουνουπια , ακαρεα και γενικα εχει πληθωρα θεραπευτικων ιδιοτητων. Πηρα απο το φαρμακειο ενα βιολογικο, δεν ξερω ομως σε τι δοσολογια μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω στις μπανιερες των καναρινιων κι αν ειναι ασφαλες αφου πινουν νερο απο τη μπανιερα. (Στις οδηγιες που εχει αναφερεται μονο για ανθρωπους)
Αν γνωριζει ή το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας ας μου απαντησει 
ευχαριστω πολυ!!
υγ ελπιζω να μην ειναι σπαμ εδω που το εγραψα :winky:

----------

